# Support network??



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hi all

Info evening last week and after a lovely w/end talking about wether adoption is the route for us - can happily say yes it is!!  Initial enquiry form posted today - -  scary, excited......!!!

of course i have about a zillion q's (& this forum is worth its weight) but keep hearing about ''support network''

is this your fanily n friends??  we have our mums & dads,  lots of cousins with children, 2 best friends with children,  but no nieces or nephews - is this my support network??

can you class forums like this as support?  i have also a few FF friends over the years who i keep in contact via email / ******** , one who has adopted successfully, one who is at early stages.

head spinning.........!!!


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Support networks are basically anyone you can talk to whether that be by email, posting on here, phone or face to face.  It can be people you know well, people you've never met, work colleagues, friends, family, GP, neighbours.
Our SW did whether they could offer emotional or practical support or both.
We also made friends with some other couples on our prep course which we included.  It doesn't have to be people with children so if you have siblings they will still be part of your support network.
Well done one sending off the form, its a big step but it sounds as though you have found the right path for you.
Good luck
OT x


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi as OT says your support network is anyone who may or could offer you support. One of the things you will be asked to do is a "map" of all those who can support you and you will be able to differentiate those who are close such as parents/family those who are medical such as gp/dentist those who are on the end of the phone such as friends who live far away and those electronically such as fertility friends and or auk. 

good luck xxx


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I put down email lists (there's a UK adoption overseas yahoo group) but not forums. I thought our SW would freak out about forums. No idea why, they just seem to be less well understood generally than email lists.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i put down FF and my sw thought it was brilliant that we had help almost on tap from people who understood  

I think that sometimes the person/people who you think will be the most supportive arent neccesarily the ones who step up to the mark when the chips are down. i thought experienced friends with children would be great for practical help but actually its hard to ask those people because they already often have enough on their plate, they are better for phone support   and people who i never expected have ended up being incredibly supportive. And i have made really good new friends who are more supportive in every area than anyone on my original support network..so you just never know..also if you are considering siblings i find it much harder to find people to ask to look after 2 (in an emergency) than if i had just one..but then again mine can be a handful  
put down anyone and everyone who you think will be there for you in different ways..and then you'll prob never refer to it again  

kj x


----------

